# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2013



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2013 às 11:08)

Bom dia .

Novo mês ....céu limpo e já com o sol quentinho,com 20.6ºC


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2013 às 15:30)

Boa tarde!

Em Bragança começamos Junho com um dia de sol e vento fraco, por agora 23ºC.


----------



## Serrano (1 Jun 2013 às 18:55)

22.6ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2013 às 20:16)

Boas ,mais um dia em cheio....de sol ,tudo calmo e ainda com 23.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 26.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2013 às 21:58)

Por aqui ainda com uns bons 21.0ºC .


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jun 2013 às 10:58)

Ontem mínima de 9,6ºC máxima de 25,1ºC.

Por agora 17,9ºC, mais um belo dia que será.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2013 às 16:36)

Boas ,muito sol e ambiente quentinho ,com 27.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (2 Jun 2013 às 19:14)

23.2ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de 9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2013 às 19:58)

Boas,tarde quentinha e vai durando,com 25.0ºC e algum vento de N.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 28.0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jun 2013 às 20:00)

Belo dia de sol também em Bragança, neste momento sopra uma ligeira brisa e estão 21ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2013 às 21:52)

Boas,algum vento de N,com 21.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jun 2013 às 12:37)

boas 
por aqui a manha foi ventosa, mas com o ceu limpo... 
atualmente: cet limpo vento fraco, segundo o accuweather, 12kmh e 25C...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2013 às 13:39)

Boas ,mais um dia cheio de sol e céu limpinho ,com 26.3ºC e vai aquecendo.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jun 2013 às 15:38)

Boa tarde!

Dia com muito sol em Bragança já com cheirinho de Verão, por agora 23ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2013 às 15:54)

Ambiente na rua já tosta ,com 28.6ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Jun 2013 às 15:56)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Ambiente na rua já tosta ,com 28.6ºC.



Posso dizer que hoje já deu para molhar a T-shirt, o que ainda vai valendo é o pouco vento fresco que se faz sentir.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2013 às 18:48)

Albifriorento disse:


> Posso dizer que hoje já deu para molhar a T-shirt, o que ainda vai valendo é o pouco vento fresco que se faz sentir.



Só se for há sombra ,porque hoje já aqueceu bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2013 às 18:57)

Boas,só estava há espera de chegar aos trinta pelo dia de amanhã ...afinal ainda foi hoje,só lhe chegou aos calcanhares por breves minutos ,tudo calmo sem vento e ambiente ainda ,com 28.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 30.0ºC .


----------



## Nickname (3 Jun 2013 às 19:27)

Hoje passou dos 26ºC na cidade e dos 24ºC no aeródromo, dos dias mais quentes do ano.

Está tudo verdinho






[/IMG]


----------



## jonyyy (3 Jun 2013 às 20:33)

Boas

Dia de sol por aqui, com vento moderado de NE pela manha, mas que se tornou fraco de tarde.
Temperaturas a subir: mínima de 7ºC e máxima de 21ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jun 2013 às 21:16)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de céu limpo, e sem vento, o que ajudou a aquecer... 

temperaturas:  13.8ºC  »»   28.0ºC 

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 22.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2013 às 21:29)

Boas,tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,com 23.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2013 às 14:08)

Boas tardes .

Hoje sim ,depois de uma manhã quase limpo de nuvens ,agora já com nuvens e ambiente abafado ,com 29.3ºC mas já picou o ponto nos 30.3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2013 às 18:25)

Boas!

Mais um dia agradável de sol aqui pelo Nordeste Transmontano, por agora a estação da ESA-IPB marca 25.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2013 às 18:31)

Boas,tarde de nuvens altas e médias e ambiente abafado ,com 28.0ºC e o vento SWW aumentar.

Dados de hoje 17.0ºC / 30.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2013 às 21:27)

Boas,tudo calmo e hoje já com brisa a correr de NW,sabe bem o ar fresco ,com 22.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jun 2013 às 21:35)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, com brisa ao longo do dia. 

atualmente: ceu nublado por nuvens atas, sem vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 20.4ºC


----------



## invent (4 Jun 2013 às 22:25)

Grande dia, por estes lados, as temperaturas superaram os 30ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2013 às 12:15)

Bom dia .

Por aqui já queima para os que andam ao sol ...vá que a seguir vêm por ai melhores dias  dias dos meus,frescos  ,com 28.2ºC  e algumas nuvens aparecer .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2013 às 13:22)

Lá fora já dá para tostar ,com 29.4ºC .


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2013 às 14:11)

Inicio de tarde solarenga em Bragança, por agora algumas nuvens dispersas e 26.8ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.

Amanha a temperatura já irá ser mais fresca...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2013 às 20:06)

Boas,lá fora o ambiente bem melhor ,a brisa de WNW já vai varrendo o ar ,parecem vir por ai melhores dias ,dos frescos,tão bom ,com 23.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 29.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2013 às 22:02)

Boas,a brisa de NW mais fraca e uns bons 20.1ºC...sabe bem .


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jun 2013 às 23:14)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas. não houve vento. 
a máxima do dia foi de 25.3ºC 

atualmente o céu continua nublado por nuvens altas, sem vento e sigo com a temperatura já mais baixinha nos 14.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2013 às 11:28)

Bom dia .

Novamente tudo mudado ,nuvens e sol e ambiente na rua bem melhor...fresquinho ,muito bom,ar mais saudavél,com 17.9ºC e vento de SWW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2013 às 14:06)

Boas,ambiente bom para andar na rua ,é o que se segue agora para o passeio da tarde ,muitas nuvens e vento de W,com 19.2ºC .


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2013 às 17:52)

Boa tarde!

Hoje está claramente mais fresco do que nos dias anteriores, por agora 19.5ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2013 às 18:33)

Boas,muitas nuvens com o ambiente na rua do melhor para o passeio que se fez de tarde a pé,sem o planeta  há vista a não dar direito a escaldões ,bem bom este ar fresco,com 18.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 20.3ºC.

Menos 9.0ºC na máx. em relação a ontem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2013 às 21:45)

Boas,tudo calmo com o céu já pouco nublado,com 14.8ºC e vento mais fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2013 às 11:55)

Bons dias .

Por aqui já chuviscou qualquer coisa de noite...tinha o balde meio de água que veio do telhado ,muitas nuvens e sol ,com 17.9ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## jonyyy (7 Jun 2013 às 12:08)

Boas

Dia com muitas nuvens por aqui, com alguns chuviscos, mas pouca coisa ate ao momento Temperatura mínima de 7ºC e por agora estão 10.5ºC.
Penso que a tarde trará mais alguma chuvita ehehe


----------



## flavioc (7 Jun 2013 às 13:53)

Muita chuva e trovoada aqui em Viseu por volta das 13:15.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jun 2013 às 13:58)

Boa Tarde!

A noite foi de alguma chuva e o dia tem sido de aguaceiros por vezes moderados. 

Neste momento 12.5°C e 8 mm acumulados.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jun 2013 às 14:25)

Boas!

Mais a Norte ainda nada de mais a relatar, céu muito nublado e ainda sem precipitação assinalável hoje, apenas tivemos meia dúzia de pingos dispersos.

Por agora 16ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2013 às 14:33)

Boas,por aqui muitas nuvens,neste momento a W muito escuro ,com 18.1ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Jun 2013 às 15:24)

Pela Covilhã o cenário é cada vez mais negro. O vento também já se faz sentir com bastante intensidade.  Lá para cima deve estar insuportável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2013 às 15:35)

Boas ,boa rega neste momento ,já precisava ,com 11.5ºC...boa descida na temperatura.


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Jun 2013 às 16:54)

Há pouco um pequeno aguaceiro deu para molhar o chão. O sol que veio logo a seguir secou todos os resquícios do mesmo. Continua o vento moderado a forte e sensação de frio bastante intensa


----------



## meko60 (7 Jun 2013 às 17:16)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Há pouco um pequeno aguaceiro deu para molhar o chão. O sol que veio logo a seguir secou todos os resquícios do mesmo. Continua o vento moderado a forte e sensação de frio bastante intensa



Boas,por aqui (Almada),não está melhor!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2013 às 18:13)

Boas,mais uma regazinha ,muito bom ,com 12.4ºC.


----------



## Teles (7 Jun 2013 às 18:21)

Chegou-me uma informação que neva na torre alguem confirma???


----------



## Fernando (7 Jun 2013 às 18:25)

Acabei de ler esta notícia:
http://www.centrotv.pt/index.php/centro/item/1690-está-a-nevar-na-serra-da-estrela
É a data mais próxima do verão com neve desde que há registo?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2013 às 19:18)

Boas,continua a  e bem e sol ,uma maravilha ,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jun 2013 às 19:41)

Boas!

Aqui em Bragança não houve aguaceiros durante a tarde como estava previsto. Por aqui tivemos uma tarde em que o céu oscilou entre o muito e o pouco nublado com uma sensação térmica algo fresca.

Por agora 14.8ºC ma estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jun 2013 às 19:44)

A trovoada não quer nada comigo. Tive chuva moderada junto às 14:10, depois disso foi chovendo menos, e a meio da tarde já não choveu, o céu continua carregado, mas não vejo mais instabilidade no radar para chegar aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2013 às 20:01)

Boas,os aguaceiros continuam e vento fraco de SSW,com 11.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 19.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2013 às 21:40)

Boas,neste momento mais uma rega ,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2013 às 22:59)

Boas,tudo calmo já com céu estrelado ,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Jun 2013 às 23:18)

Temperatura atual 11.3ºC
 acumulada 1.0mm


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jun 2013 às 00:14)

Boas

estou em gouveia desde o meio da tarde, de manha em santa comba esteve encoberto, com aguaceiros moderados que comeÃ§aram por volta das 12h... 
em gouveia praticamente nao choveu, foram caindo alguns choviscos,mas nada de mais...

atualmente ceu muito nublado sem vento e sigo com 11.4C...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2013 às 10:48)

Bom dias .

Muitas nuvens com o sol por vezes há espreita ,ambiente na rua fresquote,com 15.3ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2013 às 11:40)

Teles disse:


> Chegou-me uma informação que neva na torre alguem confirma???



Check!

Ontem à tarde:







Fotografia e vídeo, em K2 Snowboarding Portugal - Rutilva



Fernando disse:


> Acabei de ler esta notícia:
> http://www.centrotv.pt/index.php/centro/item/1690-está-a-nevar-na-serra-da-estrela
> É a data mais próxima do verão com neve desde que há registo?



A 9 de Junho de 2000, nevou, na serra da Estrela, a cotas inferiores às de ontem.


----------



## joocean (8 Jun 2013 às 12:04)

Fernando disse:


> Acabei de ler esta notícia:
> http://www.centrotv.pt/index.php/centro/item/1690-está-a-nevar-na-serra-da-estrela
> É a data mais próxima do verão com neve desde que há registo?



Julgo que já houve registo de neve mais tardia. Quem sabe bem estas coisas são os comerciantes das lojas da Torre, em maio um jornalista entrevistou um destes comerciantes e ele disse que tem na memória de estrada cortada de Seia paraa Torre em junho e não poder ir trabalhar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2013 às 13:43)

Boas,muito nublado e vento moderado de WSW,com 18.0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jun 2013 às 19:25)

Boas!

Tarde muito cinzenta e fresca aqui por Bragança, parece mais uma qualquer tarde de Outubro do que uma de Junho.

Por agora 14.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2013 às 20:06)

Boas,tarde de muitas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros pelo fim de tarde,com 14.7ºC e vento fraco de WNW.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2013 às 21:48)

Boas,tudo calmo ,ainda com muitas nuvens e vento fraco de NW,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2013 às 15:57)

Boas,tudo mais calmo hoje,nuvens e algum sol e ambiente mais morno na rua,com 20.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (9 Jun 2013 às 18:58)

Mais um dia nublado com a máxima a não passar dos 15ºC.

Dia escuro mas com pouca chuva, foto que tirei na zona de Vouzela ás 3 da tarde


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2013 às 20:43)

Boas,tarde de muitas nuvens e sol,pequena subida na temperatura,neste momento céu pouco nublado e vento de WNW,com 15.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.3ºC / 21.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jun 2013 às 20:45)

boas

por Gouveia hoje o dia foi de céu encoberto sem vento.  

temperaturas:  11.5ºC  »»  19.8ºC 

atuais:  continua o céu encoberto, sem vento e sigo com 15.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2013 às 11:04)

Bom dia.

Por aqui continua tudo igual ,céu muito nublado e com 16.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2013 às 14:46)

Boas,com 19.7ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2013 às 15:55)

Boas,o sol já vai aparecendo ,com 20.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2013 às 19:20)

Boas ,por aqui o fim de tarde o céu vai ficando limpo ,com 17.4ºC e algum vento de W.

Dados de hoje 11.5ºC / 20.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2013 às 22:35)

Boas,novamente nublado com vento de NNW,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (11 Jun 2013 às 00:02)

Boas

Por aqui foi um dia bem nublado, mas mais quentinho que ontem, e sem precipitação
temperaturas entre os 8.5ºC e os 15.5ºC


----------



## Nickname (11 Jun 2013 às 00:12)

Hoje a máxima em Viseu(aeródromo) foi de 13.9ºC, mais frio que em todas as mais de 50 capitais europeias, inclusive reykjavik, e não tendo a total certeza, acho que foi também mais fria que todas as capitais do mundo.
Isto tudo exceptuando a gronelândia.

Algo que concerteza acontece com muita raridade.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2013 às 00:32)

Nickname disse:


> Hoje a máxima em Viseu foi de 13.9ºC, mais frio que em todas as mais de 50 capitais europeias, inclusive reykjavik, e não tendo a total certeza, acho que foi também mais fria que todas as capitais do mundo.
> Isto tudo exceptuando a gronelândia.
> 
> Algo que concerteza acontece com muita raridade.



Segundo o Ogimet, La paz(Bolivia) teve uma maxima exactamente igual, *13,9ºC*.


----------



## Nickname (11 Jun 2013 às 00:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo o Ogimet, La paz(Bolivia) teve uma maxima exactamente igual, *13,9ºC*.



ui, tinha-me escapado, por pouco o meu post não era um fiasco 
Em vez de ter sido mais fria que todas as capitais, passa a não ter sido mais quente que toda e qualquer capital.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jun 2013 às 10:04)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca e com algum chuvisco em Bragança, apenas 13ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2013 às 12:28)

Bom dia .

Então desta vez com ambiente mais morno ,limpo logo pela manhã para dar lugar algumas nuvens  neste momento,com 23.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2013 às 14:13)

Boas,céu mais nublado e ambiente abafado,com 24.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2013 às 19:23)

Boas,hoje já deu para aquecer um bocadinho ,espero que não seja por muito tempo ,céu quase limpo e vento de WNW,com 23.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 26.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2013 às 22:02)

Boas,ambiente na rua bem melhor uma brisa de WNW ajudar no passeio noturno,com 19.5ºC.


----------



## panda (12 Jun 2013 às 17:17)

Tempo quente e céu limpo
Temperatura actual 31.2ºC
Máxima de hoje 32.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2013 às 19:16)

Boa tarde .

Hoje já chegou ,( por enquanto ainda vai ser suave),o tão desejado por muita gente....o quente,aqui pela zona,por mim até estava bem como estava,têmos que dar a vez ,hoje já foi de céu limpo e vento mais fraco,com 28.0ºC e vento de SW.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 31.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2013 às 21:32)

Com brisa de WNW,sabe bem ,com 22.5ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (12 Jun 2013 às 22:06)

Boas

Por aqui foi um dia de autentico verão, céu pouco nublado, vento muito fraco, e temperaturas entre os 12ºC e os 25ºC


----------



## Z13 (12 Jun 2013 às 22:48)

Por Bragança também tivemos um autentico dia de Verão! 

Mínima de 11,1ºC

Máxima de 29,2ºC

Neste momento ainda estão *19,7ºC* com *35%* de HR...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2013 às 13:09)

Boas tardes .

Tal como se esperava....quentinho ,céu limpo e vento fraco de SWW,ainda com 28.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2013 às 15:45)

Boas ,tudo igual ,só mexida na temperatura,com 31.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (13 Jun 2013 às 16:46)

Depois de uma manhã nublada mas amena (mínima de 13,7ºC) a tarde é de sol e *26,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2013 às 19:55)

Boas,tarde ,máxima do ano ...amanhã há mais ,ainda com 27.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 32.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2013 às 22:08)

Ligeira briza de WNW,com 21.5ºC...não está mau .


----------



## jonyyy (13 Jun 2013 às 22:55)

Boas

Mais um dia de verão por aqui, com muito sol, mas também com mais vento de NO que ontem. Temperaturas a variar entre os 11ºC e os 24ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2013 às 11:43)

Bom dia .

Vento fraco e vai aquecendo ...espera-se para a tarde ,com 26.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2013 às 14:29)

Boas,chegou a tarde e já ,com 30.0ºC e vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2013 às 15:54)

Ainda mais ,com 32.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2013 às 19:33)

Boas,mais uma tarde no aquecimento ,com sorte a brisa de NW aparecer ,com 26.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.0ºC / 32.8º -


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2013 às 20:53)

A brisa de NW a varrer o ar quente,ar mais fresco neste momento ,com 22.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2013 às 12:55)

Bom dia .

Logo pela manhã...no jardim foi corte de relva e limpeza ,quatro carrinhos de mão para o contentor ,mais um dia para ser quente ,com 29.1ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2013 às 19:59)

Boas ...mais um tarde passada em brasas ,lá fora ainda está quentinho,com 27.6ºC e a briza ainda fraca de NWW.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 32.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2013 às 21:10)

Boas,a brisa de WNW,já a fazer mais efeito ,na rua o ar mais fresco,com 23.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2013 às 22:27)

Vento mais fraco e com 21.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2013 às 13:51)

Boas ..mas um dia de ,hoje por enquanto ainda brando ,vai soprando algum vento de SSW e céu limpo,com 28.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2013 às 16:37)

Boas,o vento moderado de SWW...já não deixar subir muito a temperatura,próximos dias serão dos meus ,fresquinhos ,com 29.2ºC e nuvens altas a chegar


----------



## Serrano (16 Jun 2013 às 17:47)

26.1ºC no Sarzedo, com algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2013 às 18:21)

Bons ventos vâo chegando com nuvens altas ,com 25.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.8ºC / 30.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2013 às 19:17)

O vento moderado de SWW e com boa descida no mercúrio,com 22.7ºC e sabem bem por estes lados .


----------



## invent (16 Jun 2013 às 19:39)

Depois de um belo inicio de tarde com uns 24/25ºC, com céu pouco ou nada nublado, temos por agora já o céu encoberto com algum vento moderado, temperaturas nos 20/21ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2013 às 21:12)

O bom fresco vai-se instalando,a casa vai arejando ,com 18.7ºC e ambiente na rua muito bom.


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Jun 2013 às 09:02)

0,6 mm nas Penhas Douradas com 4,5ºC às 7h00 UTC.

Será que nevou nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela? Seria interessante saber, pois estamos já na segunda metade de Junho...


----------



## rozzo (17 Jun 2013 às 10:41)

Jorge_scp disse:


> 0,6 mm nas Penhas Douradas com 4,5ºC às 7h00 UTC.
> 
> Será que nevou nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela? Seria interessante saber, pois estamos já na segunda metade de Junho...




Quem sabe...
É provável que tenha caído algum farrapo de madrugada, ou que o mesmo aconteça na próxima madrugada, um pouco no limite, como mostram os meteogramas para a Torre, e também o site Snow-Forecast:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2013 às 11:20)

Bom dia .

Voltamos ao bons tempos....fresquinhos ,esta semana é cá dos meus ,nuvens e sol e ambiente na rua bem bom ,com 16.6ºC e algum vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2013 às 13:53)

Boas ,sol e nuvens com ventos mais calmos ,com 20.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2013 às 19:31)

Boas,tarde de muitas nuvens sem darem pinga ,com 15.5ºC e vento de NW.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 20.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2013 às 21:40)

Boas,estão a chegar os primeiros pingos ,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2013 às 22:11)

Ainda com aguaceiros ,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jun 2013 às 03:55)

Que dia fabuloso ontem para refrescar do calor dos dias  anteriores.
Máxima pelos 15ºC, minima pelos 8ºC e 11 mm, nem um único raio de Sol.

Curiosidade, ás 6 da tarde, os 9ºC de Viseu eram dos mais frios em toda a Europa







Entretanto vai chovendo quase ininterruptamente desde as 4 da tarde, e vamo-nos aproximando dos 20mm neste episódio.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2013 às 11:44)

*Massa de ar frio do Norte trouxe neve à Serra em Junho*

A descida de temperatura dos últimos dias abriu portas à queda de neve na Serra da Estrela durante a madrugada desta terça-feira. Na origem do fenómeno estão ventos frios do Norte. 

Renascença


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2013 às 15:14)

Boas,a madrugada ainda foi de alguma chuva e chuviscou pela manhã,já houve bons momentos de sol e nuvens,com 21.1ºC e nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2013 às 17:08)

Nuvens e sol ,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2013 às 18:27)

Boas,pela zona o céu vai ficando pouco nublado,o vento ficou moderado de NW,com 21.5ºC e muito sol.

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 22.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2013 às 19:34)

Céu quase limpo e vento moderado de NW,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jun 2013 às 20:43)

boas

depois de uma semana de ausência, cá volto  

o dia por aqui foi de céu foi de céu muito nublado.  choveu bem durante a madrugada.  

temperaturas: 

10.4ºC de minima
19.5ºC máxima 

atuais:  céu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 16.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2013 às 23:19)

Boas,nublado e brisa de NW,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2013 às 13:27)

Boas,logo pela manhã céu limpo,desde o meio da manhã aumento de neblusidade,ambiente na rua já meio morno ,com 22.4ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2013 às 14:33)

Boas ,sol e nuvens ,ambiente na rua não está mau ,com 23.2ºC e algum vento de NWN.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2013 às 17:51)

Boas ,céu quase limpo e a brisa de NW a segurar temperatura,com 23.5ºC,nada mau .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2013 às 19:50)

Céu limpo e o vento moderado de NW,com 19.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 23.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jun 2013 às 20:49)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado, mas com bom sol. o vento soprou moderado durante a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

11.8ºC minima
23.1ºC maxima

atuais: 

ceu nublado vento fraco e sigo com 16.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2013 às 21:26)

Céu já limpo e brisa forte de NW e fresca ,com 16.1ºC.


----------



## pedrofreak (20 Jun 2013 às 10:10)

Manha muito fresca ás 6h45 da manha,temperatura minima 8º 
as máximas nao devem passar dos 16\17º,mas que tempo estranho...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2013 às 10:32)

Bom dia .

O gajo já está ali na esquina ,a pedido de muita gente ....parece vir por ai uns tantos dias ,só que não é do meu gosto ,dia de céu limpinho ,com 19.7ºC,ainda brando.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2013 às 13:40)

Boas,por aqui não falha ,já está a entrar em pré-aquecimento ,com 25.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2013 às 15:59)

Boas ,chegou a tarde chegou o ambiente quentinho,hoje ainda brando ,com 28.6ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2013 às 17:51)

Boas,a brisa de NW já moderada a ajudar na descida da temperatura ,com 26.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.4ºC /  28.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2013 às 20:34)

Boas,a brisa de NW vai refrescando o ambiente,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jun 2013 às 21:24)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, apesar da neblina que se dissipou logo nos primeiras horas. 
o vento soprou fresco ao longo do dia. 
temperaturas:   

13.1ºC minima
21.1ºC máxima

atuais:  céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 1.9ºC


----------



## jonyyy (20 Jun 2013 às 23:29)

Boas

Dia de céu limpo por aqui, mais quentinho que ontem, mas com vento moderado a forte de NO. Temperaturas entre os 8ºC e os 19ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2013 às 10:12)

Bom dia .

Por enquanto o ambiente na rua não está mau ....fresquinho ,nuvens altas e vento de NWN,com 19.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2013 às 17:20)

Boas ,hoje davam 28.0ºC,para a zona...e por essa medida ficou,até ver,próximos dias não falta ,já está o verão estragado ,com 27.4ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2013 às 19:33)

Boas,a brisa de NW já vai dando o ar da sua graça ,com 24.4ºC e céu limpo.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 28.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jun 2013 às 19:41)

Boas tardes, pessoal. Agora mais livre de exames, posso vir mais assiduamente!

Por Viseu, hoje foi um dia de céu maioritariamente nublado ao longo de toda a manhã, com tempo fresco e enevoado. Por inícios da tarde, o vento aumentou de intensidade, o sol começou a aparecer e desde cerca das 18h que brilha em pleno, com vento moderado a forte de NW.

Atual 19,8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jun 2013 às 21:13)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, com o vento a soprar moderado a meio da tarde até ao final do dia. 

temperaturas: 

14.5ºC minima
25.5ºC máxima

atuais: céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 17.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2013 às 22:19)

Boas,não está mau ,com 19.6ºC e vento de NWN,nas próximos noites a esta hora já não direu o mesmo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2013 às 11:49)

Bom dia .

Por aqui acabou-se o sossego ,a partir de hoje e próximos dias ...vai ser de aberração ,com 28,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2013 às 13:24)

Boas,lá fora já está a carne no assador ,há sombra da laranjeira...com ambiente em volta já ,com 30.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2013 às 14:52)

Boas! E eis que o verão parece que se quer impor duma vez por todas. O ambiente está tipicamente de junho, com sol, céu azul e vento moderado, quadrante SE.

Atual 25,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2013 às 15:05)

Boas ,para a tarde...não vai faltando ,tudo fechado para manter ainda o fresco dentro de casa,mais 2 dias e o ambiente dentro começa tipo sauna ,com 32.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## invent (22 Jun 2013 às 16:41)

Belo dia por Viseu - Penalva do Castelo, com vento fraco e céu limpo estão de momento 31ºC.


----------



## Serrano (22 Jun 2013 às 16:52)

27ºC no Sarzedo, mas com um ligeiro vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2013 às 17:17)

Boas,por aqui...já é mesmo verão ,com 33.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2013 às 21:09)

Boas,ambiente na rua bem melhor,depois de uma tarde de Verão...hoje sim ,com 25.9ºC e hoje a brisa mais ligeira de NWN.

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 34.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2013 às 23:25)

Boas,brisa NW e com uns suaves 23.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jun 2013 às 00:08)

boas

por aqui dia de sol, e calor, finalmente. o vento soprou moderado ao meio da tarde até masi ou menso ao fim da tarde. 
temperaturas: 

11.6ºC minima
27.1ºC máxima

atuais: céu limpo agora sem vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 17.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2013 às 11:53)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de verão...ambiente na rua vai aquecendo ,com 28.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2013 às 12:31)

Lá vai aquecendo...com 30.1ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2013 às 14:51)

Mais quentinho,com 33.1ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jun 2013 às 16:13)

31º c depois de 33ºc, muito calor agora, com uma pequena brisa. Os distritos de Santarém, Leiria, Lisboa, Setúbal, Évora e Beja estão em alerta amarelo com a persistência destes valores de temperatura.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jun 2013 às 17:17)

Boas tardes...

Por Viseu, e para mim, está um dia insuportávelmente quente, depois de semanas de tempo fresco. Uma pessoa leva assim um rombo que mal se mantém de pé... 

Atual 27,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2013 às 20:41)

Boas,tarde de verão,com 28.5ºC e algum vento de N.

Dados de hoje 18.6ºC / 33.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2013 às 22:16)

Boas,noite de lua grande ,lá fora ainda quentinho,com 26.1ºC e vento mais fraco de NNE.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jun 2013 às 00:33)

boas

dia de sol e calor, apesar de algumas nuvens altas. o vento soprou fraquito ao longo da manha. 

atualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vento céu limpo e sigo com uns agradáveis 18.0ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jun 2013 às 02:21)

Está agradável lá fora com 20.6ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2013 às 11:18)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e algum vento de NEE,lá fora espera-se mais um dia ,com 26.3ºC...ainda ,será muito mais .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2013 às 12:55)

Boas,vento mais fraco entre NE/SE,com 30.5ºC...ainda há muito para subir .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2013 às 14:38)

Boas ,de momento...com 32.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonyyy (24 Jun 2013 às 15:09)

Boas

Dia limpinho, ventoso e muito caloroso por aqui temperatura atual nos
25ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2013 às 16:27)

De momento 33.3ºC .


----------



## invent (24 Jun 2013 às 17:07)

Mas um belo dia por Viseu, 31ºC de momento com algum vento quente, céu limpo.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jun 2013 às 18:25)

Boas tardes!

Por Viseu tem estado um dia um pouco aquém no que toca a temperaturas, muito devido à intensidade do vento pela manhã. De qualquer das formas, um dia agradabilíssimo, com muito sol e vento moderado.

Atual 27,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2013 às 19:23)

Boas,tarde e fim tarde ,hoje ainda está para durar ,com 32.9ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 17.8ºC / 34.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jun 2013 às 21:09)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de um vendaval brutal na madrugada e manha, soprou forte ate ao meio dia, enfraquecendo ao logo da tarde. 

temperaturas: 

16.8ºC minima
30.6ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, vento fraquinho, e sigo com uns agradáveis 26.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2013 às 21:46)

Boas ,ainda 28.1ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2013 às 12:21)

Bom dia .

Esta noite já não baixou dos 20.0ºC...já começam as noites a ficar pegalhosas ,não basta durante o dia ,lá fora hoje é para  torrar ,com 30.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2013 às 13:42)

Por casa já tudo fechado e no escuro...está-se bem ,ver o sol,só para a tardinha,lá fora já escalda ,com 32.6ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2013 às 14:58)

Boas,lá fora nada se mexe ,só o mercúrio é que vai subindo ,hoje já vou ter os primeiros 35.0ºC e muitos ,com 34.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jun 2013 às 16:10)

33ºc por aqui, curiosamente a estação do Caramulo(IPMA) acusa valores um pouco mais elevados (33,5). A que se deverão estas diferenças? Entretanto tem estado um ventinho jeitoso


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2013 às 16:51)

Como se esperava....lá fora deve estar um forno ,nem vou há porta ,com 35.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## invent (25 Jun 2013 às 18:05)

Mais um dia de grande calor, com céu limpo e uma brisa suave, estão de momento 33.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2013 às 19:01)

Boas ,lá fora o ambiente ainda deve estar a ferver,com 34.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.3ºC / 36.0ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Jun 2013 às 19:55)

Temperatura actual 30.5ºC
Dados de hoje: 17.4ºC / 35.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2013 às 20:33)

Com 31.8ºC e grande bafo lá fora .


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jun 2013 às 20:56)

boas

dia de sol e valor, apesar de algum vento da parte da manha. 

temperaturas: 

19.5ºC minima  (minima mais elevada este ano)
33.3ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com uns agradáveis de se estar sentado na varanda 28.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2013 às 21:46)

Ainda 29.2ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## jonyyy (25 Jun 2013 às 23:35)

Boas

Dia muito caloroso por aqui, penso que até agora foi o dia mais quente por estas bandas
Temperaturas, mínima de 14ºC e máxima a roçar os 28ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Jun 2013 às 02:53)

Ainda com 22.8ºc , depois de uns 34ºc de máxima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2013 às 11:35)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de ,com 29.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2013 às 14:55)

Boas,lá fora  e com 33.7ºC ...por casa e tudo fechado 25.7ºC,está-se bem melhor .


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2013 às 15:35)

Boas tardes.

Realmente devo morar noutro país, porque por aqui ainda nem cheguei aos 30ºC, e as mínimas baixas sempre aos 18ºC... 
Contudo, tarde bem quente, com vento fraco a moderado, céu limpo... Nada mais a dizer senão: verão à brava! 

Atual 29,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2013 às 16:53)

De momento 35.4ºC e vento fraco e .


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2013 às 17:46)

Por cá aqueceu muito na última hora, com um pico de 31,7ºC e atual 31,5ºC!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2013 às 19:14)

Boas,ambiente ainda escaldante na rua,com 34.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 20.3ºC / 36.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2013 às 20:55)

Já sem sol ,ainda com 30.6ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jun 2013 às 21:21)

boas

dia quente , com vento fraco a moderado durante a madrugada e inicio da manha. 
céu esteve geralmente limpo

temperaturas: 

20.7ºC minima
32.6ºC máxima

atualmente esta tudo calmo ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 27.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2013 às 22:02)

Lá fora ainda bastante morno ,com 28.6ºC e vento faco de NNE.


----------



## panda (26 Jun 2013 às 22:26)

Temperatura actual 28ºC
Dados de hoje: 19.9ºC / 35ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jun 2013 às 00:25)

Muito quente mesmo, com 23.8ºc ainda e uma estufa de 30.2ºc dentro de casa


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2013 às 10:57)

Bom dia.

Por Viseu, está ambiente ameno e solarengo (apesar dum tom esbranquiçado no céu) e com vento moderado, depois duma mínima na ordem dos 16/17ºC.

Atual 20,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2013 às 11:07)

Bom dia .

Algumas nuvens e vento de SWS,com 26.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2013 às 12:53)

Boas,por enquanto a temperatura vai subindo mais devagar,com 29.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2013 às 14:54)

Boas,vai aquecendo ,com 32.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2013 às 19:34)

Boas,hoje foram,menos cerca de 2.0ºC na máxima em relação aos últimos dias ,mas não deixou de estar quente ,com 31.5ºC e vento fraco de NWN.

Dados de hoje 19.4ºC / 34.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2013 às 20:52)

O sol já se foi ,com 29.1ºC e vento fraco de NWN.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2013 às 20:57)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu foi uma tarde menos quente que as dos últimos dias, com uma certo tom esbranquiçado no céu, tal como referi pela manhã. Contrariamente ao que acontece desde sábado, esta tarde foi marcada por vento fraco, apesar da manhã tipicamente ventosa.

Atual 25,7°C e máxima de 28,4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2013 às 21:44)

Vento fraco,com 27.4ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jun 2013 às 22:06)

boas

por aqui o dia foi uma copia do anterior, vento moderado entre as 3h e as 12h depois disso, parou totalmente.

temperaturas:

20.0ºC minima
32.0ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 25.4ºC


----------



## panda (27 Jun 2013 às 23:15)

Temperatura actual 26.3ºC
Dados de hoje: 16.8ºC / 32ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2013 às 11:40)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia que vai ser a bombar ...já começo a ficar farto ,no horizonte não me vou ver livre tão de depressa ,com 28.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2013 às 11:46)

Bom dia.

Por Viseu a manhã segue com vento fraco, a intensificar ligeiramente, do quadrante E. O céu está limpo, mas continua o dito tom esbranquiçado, em especial para este, mas ainda não consegui perceber a origem... 

Atual 23,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2013 às 12:37)

Vai aquecendo  ,com 29.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2013 às 13:53)

Ambiente na rua a escaldar,com 32.4ºC ...por casa tudo fechado 26.ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2013 às 15:32)

Por casa e no escuro...ambiente bem melhor,na rua ,com 33.3ºC e vento fraco e quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2013 às 18:46)

Boas,tarde  e continua,com 32.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 17.7ºC / 34.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2013 às 20:25)

O por do sol por aqui ...parece que estou no deserto ,lá fora ainda ,com 29.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2013 às 22:17)

Vento fraco,com 27.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2013 às 11:31)

Bom dia .

Estou chapado ...  sem fim há vista,bom ,aproveitando o pouco fresco logo pela manhã,limpeza  e uma boa rega no quintal...e um pouco de bronze ,com 28.5ºC e algum vento de E.


----------



## Serrano (29 Jun 2013 às 11:56)

Isto está a aquecer... 24ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2013 às 12:35)

Vai subindo,com 30.2ºC ,hoje o vento ainda a rolar com alguma intensidade,sem direção certa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2013 às 15:09)

Boas ,muita bruma ,com 33.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2013 às 18:10)

O forno continua ligado,com 34.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2013 às 20:51)

Boas,nada se mexe ,na rua ,com 30.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.9ºC / 34.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2013 às 21:58)

Boas,tudo calmo sem vento,hoje vai descendo alguma coisa,com 26.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jun 2013 às 00:19)

Boas  

estou em gouveia onde o dia foi de sol, mas com algum veto da parte da manha... 

temperaturas:

17.6C Minima
32.7C maxima

atualmente esta uma noite agradavel, com algum ventowque se levantou ha pouco e sigo com uns agradaveis 24.6C...


----------



## Serrano (30 Jun 2013 às 11:50)

25.5ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2013 às 12:58)

Bom dia .

Isto hoje lá fora é que vai ser um braseiro ...vim agora da rua...o sol até queima ,com 33.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2013 às 15:03)

Boas,por aqui tudo no escuro e fechado,com 26.5ºC,tá-sse bem ,lá fora não está para brincadeiras ,com 35.1ºC e vento .


----------



## invent (30 Jun 2013 às 15:20)

Bem, que grande dia de calor, está um autêntico bafo, com céu limpo e sem vento estão 35ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jun 2013 às 15:39)

Muito calor, com 35,4ºc e ainda a subir


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jun 2013 às 16:01)

Por gouveia esta quente, com uns cumulos a aparecer na serra... ha algum vento fraquinho, sigo com 33.4C...


----------



## panda (30 Jun 2013 às 19:58)

Temperatura actual 31.4ºC
Dados de hoje 19.6ºC / 36.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2013 às 21:00)

Boas,tal como ontem,a esta hora...nada se mexe ,nem uma aragem ,tarde bastante ,com 29.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.7ºC / 36.8ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jun 2013 às 22:27)

ja em santa comba dao, a noite esta a ser quente, sem vento e sigo com 25.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2013 às 22:28)

Boas ,com o vento de volta e fraco de NWN e quente,nâo deixa baixar a temperatura ,ainda 28.4ºC.


----------

